# Wtf amc!?!



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

so i started watching the latest episode of the walking dead and what's the first thing i see? Someoneholding a TERRIFIED female rat BY HER TAIL to "feed" to a zombie. She was scared out of her mind! They even had the actor playing as the zombie put her in his mouth and gnawed on her. I'm not upset over the gnawing because let's face it, rats don't mind being in mouths too much. What pissed me off to the point where I about turned it off was that she was hanging by her tail and she was terrified! Wtf amc!!


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

If you watched the talking dead afterwards they explain that it was a trained rat and she sticks her head into the mouth of a puppet designed to look like it eats her. And they had to do several takes because she kept trying to eat the fake blood on the puppet.
I don't think a scared rat would be eating when she is uncomfortable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

They probably had a rig to support her body weight btw.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

I saw the rerun at my parents' house, my mom had warned me about it so I didn't look haha. But I did see the part with the rat being held by the tail and I yelled "You're not supposed to do that!!!" I was relieved to find out that no rats were hurt during the "feeding" part. Apparently the blood was really a sugar syrup, and they had to do multiple takes because the rat kept licking the blood and the zombie head  (which was mechanical and rigged not to crush her) But yeah the tail part made me upset as well.


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Ha Voltage I pretty much just repeated everything you just said. Sorry. Great minds thinking alike and all.....


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I saw that last night as well and frowned but I knew of course that the rats' trainer would never place them in true harm. I also agree that there was likely some sort of rig to support the body while they handler held the tail.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh Wheeeeeeeeew, that seriously made me flip out. I don't watch the talking dead because the host annoys me so bad I want to throw the remote through the tv :/ I'm relieved, thank you for sharing that info! Now I don't have to watch the show mad !


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

I didn't really believe that a film crew would bother supporting a rats body when holding them by the tail so I looked it up and apparently they do! At least in the movie "Rat". Not sure about the walking dead. I haven't even seen this episode, but at least now I know some film crews are considerate to rats (according to american humane association).

"Filmed in front of a blue screen, a veterinarian held the rat's tail erect as the trainer--wearing blue gloves so that his hands appear invisible--held the animal underneath its chest, holding the full weight of the rat and ensuring no damage to its tail. "


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Any form of animal abuse could really hurt their ratings and reputation so I imagine they wouldn't dare hold a rat improperly whether they care or not.

I'm just happy they did things properly. Obviously they have to make it look real as possible anyway. 
The puppet itself was shaped so the rat's head fit comfortable inside. So there was a rat shaped cavity inside the mouth of it so it could close entirely around the rat's head. 
I actually think it's really awesome. 
I couldn't bare to watch the scene but the concept is cool, how they did it that is. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

My sister was flipping over the pigs while I flipped over the rats...it was not a good night lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Ha! I was sitting there going "WHY didn't you just kill the little piggies and toss them?!" 

I highly doubt the rat was harmed, she didn't look distressed to me at all honestly, I (instinctively) balked mentally at the tail holding, but really, she's fine, I'm sure she's cared for better than 99.9% of pet rats.


----------

